# ******* Bee cutout



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

were the bees scared? j/k


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

with that look, I doubt they would come back!


----------



## Jeffzhear (Dec 2, 2006)

Makes, me smile...thanks for posting the picture!


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

How many stings?


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

xC0000005 said:


> How many stings?


If you were a bee would you sting him?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

*what next a hanes commercial*

Iddee. Are you wearing Michael Jordans shorts again?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Riverrat, is a man's shorts the first thing you look at on him?

xC0000005, Quite a few got under my shirt and stung, that's why it came off. No stings after that.

Veracity, are you looking at the computer, or in a mirror?


----------



## riverrat (Jun 3, 2006)

iddee said:


> Riverrat, is a man's shorts the first thing you look at on him?


Nope 
Just seen a commercial with MJ on it selling hanes and knew he was a UNC Tar Heel. Thought maybe you 2 where teaming up for the next commercial. But on another note if I would have been the guy standing next to you. I would have seen that as an open invite for a wedgy


----------



## Chef Isaac (Jul 26, 2004)

ha ha ha


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

riverrat said:


> Iddee. Are you wearing Michael Jordans shorts again?


That's a ******* thong, ain't it?


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

iddee said:


> Riverrat, is a man's shorts the first thing you look at on him?


It's funny how when someone "shows" something, undershorts or bellybutton rings or cleavage (front or back), the shower often complains when the looker see what is being shown.

Don't show what you don't intend to be seen.

Actually your shorts were the second thing I took note of.


----------



## xC0000005 (Nov 17, 2004)

Veracity said:


> If you were a bee would you sting him?


If *I* were a bee - he'd just have to point at the box and say "get in there." Anyone looks like that and comes knocking on the hive, you might as well just get in the box and be done with it.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

iddee said:


> Riverrat, is a man's shorts the first thing you look at on him?
> 
> xC0000005, Quite a few got under my shirt and stung, that's why it came off. No stings after that.
> 
> Veracity, are you looking at the computer, or in a mirror?


Turst me I am not much to look at... I stay far far away from mirrors, too expensive to replace


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

xC0000005 said:


> If *I* were a bee - he'd just have to point at the box and say "get in there." Anyone looks like that and comes knocking on the hive, you might as well just get in the box and be done with it.


I'd do the same 



"iddee" thank you for having a good sense of humor in all this... ty for posting... the cut out


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

All right, you chickens, just for that I'm going to post a photo of one of my new helpers.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

And now for the double whammy....











Yes, the triple whammy will be added in a couple of days. It will put you sissies to shame once and for all.


----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

*Ya, sometimes they play too close*

We teach our kids not to have fear, tho' it has been tough to teach the respect...

Our Twins with Aadam








Our Daughter








2 of Our Boys








our lil Girl again...


----------



## Barry Digman (May 21, 2003)




----------



## Veracity (May 3, 2008)

Barry Digman said:


>



 Please dont look at me like that, I mean no harm


----------



## Jesus_the_only_way (Mar 17, 2006)

Iddee,
I like to see people enjoying what they do, and I can always tell you are having a blast every time you post a pic. I'll bet you enjoy beekeeping more than anybody. I wish were gentle enough to go without the suit but I haven't gotten to that point yet.
Tom


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Now for the finale, to put you macho men to shame, once and for all.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

You sure look different in those last two photos. Is that what happens when you do a cutout?


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

iddee, what's the metal rod she is holding? Something to encourage the bees to come out?


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Something to encourage the bees to come out.


----------



## Ross (Apr 30, 2003)

Trust me, there are places you don't want to try that.


----------



## iddee (Jun 21, 2005)

Ross, if you mean what I think, I'm not too worried. That is actually my snake catcher. It just worked so well to run the bees out of the cracks.


----------

